# New truck- best method to carry bike



## roscoe03 (Nov 19, 2014)

I just got a new truck f150 supercrew with a 5.5ft bed. My bike does not fit in there without either taking the front wheel off. I am trying to figure out the best way to carry my bike. I was thinking using a fork mount, but my only concern with that is when putting the front tire back on, my disc brake always rub and I have to adjust the calipers. It seems like I have to do this every time I remove the front tire and put it back on. Am I doing something wrong? Is there a trick to putting the front tire back on without rubbing?

My other option would be putting the bike over the tailgate with some padding. When I have to travel to ride, I can travel in excess of 30 miles each way. Is traveling with the bike over the tailgate safe to distances like that? I don't want to damage (dents or scratches) to my bike or tailgate.

What is everyone's thoughts?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Tailgate pad. Simple. Easy.
DAKINE Pick-Up Pad - Truck Bed Racks | Competitive Cyclist

You shouldn't need to adjust brakes calipers when removing and installing the wheels, so something is funky there.


----------



## roscoe03 (Nov 19, 2014)

I am wondering if I am just putting the wheel back on and it's just not centered. I haven't taken ot off that many times because I had a hitch mount for my suv. I may just need practice. 

Thanks for the link. Is using the tailgate safe for traveling 30+ miles in each direction? Anything special I need to do


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

You're fine with a tailgate pad. 2000 mile road trips with 5-6 bikes and no problems.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

30 miles or 300 miles= perfectly safe.
paved road or dirt road= doesn't matter.
Only time you'll need to augment the tailgate pad is if you are doing some serious 4WD to get to the trails, driving high speed over rough terrain, or want to enter drifting competitions with your bike on the truck. Then, a tie down strap or two will be all that is required.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been using a Thule Instagater on my Silverado for a few years now. Bike stays put even on longer rides. Wheel does not need to be removed. I think my bed is 6' but on shorter beds, wheel can be angled to fit. You can lock in either front or rear wheel for transport. I prefer it over tailgate pad.


----------



## roscoe03 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks. I have been looking at the Thule gatemate pad over the Instagater. I would have 3 bikes to transport (mine, fiance, and daughters) so the tailgate pad seems to be the best bang for my buck. 

Is Thule better then the Dakine? Is there a big difference?


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I bought the Dakine for my Tacoma, and it worked OK, it just didn't fit as well as I would have liked. It was pretty stiff, and didn't fold over the top in the correct spot. Realistically, a moving blanket would have worked just as well. Get which ever is cheapest.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

no exp using the tailgate pad, but every time you go to use it doesn't the truck have to be free of dirt or risk scratching the hell outta the tailgate? imo that would be a pita. what's wrong with chucking it in the bed and going?


----------



## baja07 (Sep 10, 2010)

I thought about a tailgate pad. But price seems steep for what it is. I built rack that can hold 3 bikes for $20 + free wood from job. Didn't feel like drilling into actually truck bed. This way it still removable if needed.


----------



## roscoe03 (Nov 19, 2014)

I didn't think about having the truck clean. That's a good point. The moving blanket sounds like a much cheaper alternative as well. How to you attached the moving blanket to the tailgate? 

Baja, I had the same idea for using fork mounts. My only concern with using it, seems every time I out my tire back on I have to adjust my calipers so they don't rub. Maybe I just need more practice putting tire back on.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't you just lower the tail gate and strap it in? I don't get why people buy trucks with tiny little beds....? :???:

Motorcycle straps are cheapest.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Couple of thoughts:

1) Bed extender. Lower the tailgate and that cage-like thing flips or folds out.
I don't have one (or a pickup,...yet) but it seems like a good solution for a short bed, if it gives you enough room to load the bikes standing up w/o having to remove a wheel. anyone have experience with these?

2) Fer gosh sakes, don't squeeze the brake lever with the wheel out! Hope you are not doing this. It can jam the pads together and an ensuing ordeal to pry them apart.
I used to carry a bleed block with me, cause I had to remove the front wheel to fit it in the back of the SUV. Brake bleed block have tabs to go between the pads to prevent them from moving if the lever is squeezed. Which invariably would happen when loading the bike. 

3) This pickup truck fantasy of mine does not include "hanging them off the tailgate" or ""tossing them in the back". Crazy visions of wood or extruded aluminum custom racks abound. (Drool over the 80/20 catalog). But I defer to you actual pickup truck owners.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i agree with sharp shooter, if you're going to buy a truck, for fvcks sake buy a truck. why buy a "truck" with a bed 5'5"? to me a truck is some thing i can throw a sheet of plywood in and still close the gate. people over complicate shyte. just put the bike in there with a ratchet strap. $5 problem solved. so with a kiddie truck put the bike on a diag. i'm going to buy a explorer sport trac as my next truck


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a 5ft bed. Had a Tacoma with a 5ft bed and it was small enough to make it nimble enough for the trails and still be useful for weekend errands.

I just angled the bike, then strapped the handlebars down with 2 cam buckle straps. Easy.


----------



## roscoe03 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the response. 5.5ft bed is fine for me. I don't use the truck enough to "need" a bigger bed. 
I did buy some ratchet straps so I am going to play around with it this weekend. I have been contemplating a bed extender. I was more worried about damage to the tailgate while driving (rock chips, damage, etc...)


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Short bed, long bed, get the Dakine pad or something similar, works very well, holds up to 5 bikes easily, so you can take buddies with you and save on everyone driving separate


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

If it's just one bike, lay'er down in the bed. I have a roll-up tonneau cover that completely conceals my bike when it's in the bed. Plus it protects it from rain, salt, etc.

I don't know why more people don't do it this way. The only thing touching the bed is one grip end and one pedal. It's a mountain bike. It can take that kind of "abuse".


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

Had this thing for nearly 7 years. Easy on easy off. and cheap. Paid like $20 for it. Can't for the life of me remember where I bought it but it was an online truck part retailer. It also has extra arms to go from bike to bike allowing up to 4 bikes across the bed. The maker is Topline mfg inc, Paramount, CA.

Sorry couldn't get pic to rotate


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Same truck as you.....10 Second Loading...and tailgate closed!
I have recently modified it for my wife's bike...both 29ers fit...


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

I made this for $20 in pvc, easier to use than the two $400 racks on my cars.

Make your own Bike Rack


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jing said:


> I made this for $20 in pvc, easier to use than the two $400 racks on my cars.
> 
> Make your own Bike Rack


I've made one of these, works in my 6' bed if the bike has the wheel turned, multiple bikes doesn't really work. I just use a mat on the tailgate instead and the pvc rack to store bikes in my house.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Regarding your front disc rubbing when you remove the front wheel, it sounds like you don't have the caliper properly adjusted. You need to first ensure that the wheel is mounted ALL the way in the forks. Turn the bike upside down and mount that wheel in the fork all the way. Then unloosen the brake caliper bolts a bit so it is free to move some. Spin the wheel to ensure there is no rubbing or binding. Then with the wheel stopped, apply the front brake, then snug the caliper bolts back tight while holding the brake lever squeezed tight. That should solve it. You should be able to unmount and mount your front wheel without it rubbing anymore unless your disc is warped.


----------



## roscoe03 (Nov 19, 2014)

That's what I have been doing but it seems almost like when I remove the week I am loosening 1 sode more then the other. I think I just need to keep practicing.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

UPSed said:


> You're fine with a tailgate pad. 2000 mile road trips with 5-6 bikes and no problems.


Yep, I've probably driven 10,000 miles w/ bikes over the tailgate in the last 10 years, not a single problem. It is the way to go IMO.


----------



## roscoe03 (Nov 19, 2014)

I decided on a tailgate pad. Drove a few hundred miles with it and so far no problems


----------



## sbsyncro (Mar 2, 2006)

Tailgate pad isn't really a good option for anyone with a shell on their truck (like me). I used to use fork mounts bolted to a piece of 2x4 but now with my new 29er and the larger front axle on the Fox 32 Float (QR15?) I'm not sure there's a bolt-in mount available... The PVC idea seems cool, but very bulky when not in use...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

roscoe03 said:


> I just got a new truck f150 supercrew with a 5.5ft bed. My bike does not fit in there without either taking the front wheel off. I am trying to figure out the best way to carry my bike. I was thinking using a fork mount, but my only concern with that is when putting the front tire back on, my disc brake always rub and I have to adjust the calipers. It seems like I have to do this every time I remove the front tire and put it back on. Am I doing something wrong? Is there a trick to putting the front tire back on without rubbing?
> 
> My other option would be putting the bike over the tailgate with some padding. When I have to travel to ride, I can travel in excess of 30 miles each way. Is traveling with the bike over the tailgate safe to distances like that? I don't want to damage (dents or scratches) to my bike or tailgate.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts?


OP - my experience with my 2011 Ram 1500 quad cab (which I just traded yesterday for a 2015 Sport) is that no matter how meticulous you are, your tailgate is going to get beaten up using a tailgate pad. I used one for a full season last year. With my new truck, I am NOT going this route. Using a tailgate pad, for me, was a big mistake. Then again, stuff like that bugs me. I have lots of biking friends with pick ups. Some are like me and use Rat Racks, or the double Thule rack (both of which fit in the hitch receiver). Others don't care and use the mat. But with every single person I know who has used a mat, there are signs of wear to some degree on the tailgate.

Also, my fork stanchion that contacts the mat is getting scratched (even though I always put a soft towel between it and the pad).

Anyway, just trying to share what my experience has been. I am still deciding what I am going to do when I take delivery of my new truck, but using a tailgate mat will not be an option.


----------



## roscoe03 (Nov 19, 2014)

I didn't pay mucb for the pad so if I get a year out of it and then can sell if for a few bucks I will be happy.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view, this is the way to go with a truck, and I have tried them all.


----------



## sbsyncro (Mar 2, 2006)

I built a 2-bike version last weekend. It took $11 worth of PVC and about an hour to measure and assemble.









I built it "backwards" to have more wheel area to grip without interfering with dérailleurs or disc brakes. The flex in the PVC "clamps" down on the top so I can just push the bikes into the wheel slot and they "lock" into place. Pulling them out requires someone to gently lift the tube to pull the bike free.

No glue, no mounting. I cut it to press-fit between the bottom edge of the bed and the top lip. It wedges into place. I've carried the bikes about 600 miles like this so far with no wobble or problem. I LOVE it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

sbsyncro said:


> I built a 2-bike version last weekend. It took $11 worth of PVC and about an hour to measure and assemble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done. That looks awesome. Mine works well too although the tires are a tad too tight going in and out. Apart from that, it's perfect.


----------



## sbsyncro (Mar 2, 2006)

I found that cutting a 2-1/8" piece of pipe to fit between the t or elbow piece that form the tire hoop made it the perfect width for a 2.2 to 2.3 tire. Anything wider would require a bigger space.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I have cable locks in the bed. It's very convenient. I have never put dent or scratch in my tailgate. This is my 3rd truck and close 70,000 miles of bike hauling and not a scratch.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The tailgate pad (piece of carpet) worked ok for me with my old raw aluminum frame. My new bike is a carbon Santa Cruz with graphics on the underside of the downtube. Riding on a dirt road will shake and vibrate the bike enough to rub the paint right off in that spot. 
Now I use the ratchet strap method (motorcycle style).


----------



## Rob711 (Nov 14, 2015)

I built a box out of left over 2x12. Basically a box that I put the front tire between to pieces. There's some side to side movement, is this a bad thing, could I bend the rim?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

After using blankets and a dedicated tailgate pad(Dakine) I've come to the conclusion that that way of carrying bikes suck. While they seem cheap and easy, they just do not secure the bikes and they do not prevent damage. I heard from a reliable source who works for a big bike manufacturer(will go nameless to protect the innocent) told me that some of his companies carbon frames have broken due to the tailgate pads.

I started my company, Exodux last year and have designed the MultiTaskR truck bed rack system which works similar to the blankets or pads, but secures your cargo way more securely, even has a locking option for most types of cargo.
The MultiTaskR was designed to hold bikes, surfboards, lumber, kayaks, etc in a very unique a safe/ secure way.
The MultiTaskR can be folded down or removed in less than 30 seconds.
We only have 4 prototypes that we have been extensively testing in just about any situation and expect production to start soon.

Sorry if this sounds like spam, I'm just trying to get the word out on a carrying option. We have previously had shown this rack at a few events in So. Cal with a very good response [video]https://static.xx.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v2/y4/r/-PAXP-deijE.gif[/video]


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Your rack looks cool, but your link doesn't work.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I found it on FB. As I said, the rack looks cool, but looks expensive too. Any idea on cost?

The whole reason for the blanket over the tailgate is that it's very cheap, and holds a lot of bikes. We haven't had any issues so far with the blanket system.

I think if I were to spend any kind of money ($300-$500) on a rack, I would just get a hitch rack. Then I could still use my bed for gear. Most trucks already have a hitch installed so it's plug and play.

If I needed to haul a tandem or cargo bike, your rack looks great. Or hauling more than 4 bikes, especially if you use the fork dropout clamping system for some. Good job, and good luck!


----------



## sbsyncro (Mar 2, 2006)

Man that rack looks like it could go to Mars and back. I'm drooling over the CNC and anodized aluminum billet parts. But it does indeed look expensive and dee-luxe!! One piece of feedback : what happens when I want to quickly load some boxes in the back or load/unload camping gear? How easy is it to remove or fold out of the way. No need to answer me - just one thought that occurs as I look at it. It certainly is beautiful. Congrats and good luck! The world needs more innovators willing to put their ideas to the market!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the kind words regarding the MultiTaskR truck bed rack system.
The biggest problem with pads and blankets are that they can scuff the paint on your truck and the down tube of your bike and they just don't hold the bikes that securely. With truck costing upwards of $70,000 and bikes over $10,000( not my truck or bikes) I wanted something more secure. Since I have shown this rack, I have heard some pretty interesting horror stories from people using those pads, as well as a couple of damages on my truck and bikes using those pads.

Here are a couple of answers to your concerns. The rack is made with all high grade materials, 6061 T6 aluminum and 303 stainless steel and uses all stainless steel hardware. The only place we use plastic(actually delrin) is for the collets for the steerer tube bike mounts 
We do not use plastic in any structural component, like most companies do.

The rack will start at around $400 for a basic rack and mounts will be extra and have different cost depending on options. The price is at or below what the competition sells for, if you consider a high end, quality rack such as those from One up and Kuat, which we consider the MultiTaskR, to be of at least their quality, we are right in there, plus, the MultiTaskR is much more than just a bike rack. It can carry kayaks, lumber, pipe, surfboards, SUP's, or what ever needs to be contained in the back of your truck. We have a few more accessories in the works such as mesh storage baskets, a different bike mount, a lighting system that plugs into your trailer wiring harness, a cable lock system that stores inside of the cross bars and a "bar" for tailgating/ camping.

Removing the rack or folding it down is a breeze, it takes less than 15 seconds to fold it down and less than thirty seconds to remove completely.

We are also working on a hitch rack using a similar mounting system.

We also have other products not related to the rack in the pipeline.

I come from the bike industry, I used to own a company called Hurricane Components, a popular item that I designed, the Fork Up( thru- axle adaptor) and is private labeled by both Yakima and Thule. We also, back in the day had cranks, brakes, stems and seat posts.

Please check us out and like us at Home Instagram- exodux1 or Facebook- Exodux

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Not a fan of the tailgate pad. Bike sliding around and rubbing each other.... No thanks.
I have a retrax roll top cover, so I mounted a load bar on the box rails above, then mounted a Thule sidearm onto it. No wheel removal, no rubbing and scratching, and nothing hanging off the back hitch either.


----------



## DavidM310 (Nov 11, 2015)

Made this yesterday morning. Purchased two QR mounts and mounted it to a 2x4. I cut the 2x4 to fit in the wedge of the liner. The basic QR were $20, I purchased the model that you can put a lock on the QR for $26. 2x4 was $2.67 followed by $4 in bolts, washers and nylon nuts.


----------



## MTB_ZA (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ 
Very interesting.

[video]https://player.vimeo.com/video/149313703[/video]


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

looks bad ass, but i'm sure there's a 4 figure tag to that. the deal breaker for me is they expect you to buy a top shelf bike accessory, and they can't figure out how to mount a bottle opener the right way? look at the alcohol abuse that guy in the vid is dishin' out.

i'll stick to my 2x4's and whatever is around to open my beer. once again, it looks bad ass

mattou, what is your affiliation with the maker? spam isn't a good marketing strategy.


----------



## jsmalls73 (Dec 13, 2015)

Good ideas. As in new to the sport, I have been looking for a better way than laying down my bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I think that tailgate thing is ridiculous. Who is going to pop for a whole new tailgate ($1600) to carry a few bikes around?

And yeah, the bottle opener is upside down guys.


----------



## DavidM310 (Nov 11, 2015)

69tr6r said:


> I think that tailgate thing is ridiculous. Who is going to pop for a whole new tailgate ($1600) to carry a few bikes around?
> 
> And yeah, the bottle opener is upside down guys.


I agree. I would rather purchase a new bike with that money. I think this is geared towards higher end wallets with several 5k+ bikes.


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Rack Man said:


> Same truck as you.....10 Second Loading...and tailgate closed!
> I have recently modified it for my wife's bike...both 29ers fit...
> 
> View attachment 965955
> View attachment 965956


Cool idea

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmalls73 (Dec 13, 2015)

Rack Man said:


> Same truck as you.....10 Second Loading...and tailgate closed!
> I have recently modified it for my wife's bike...both 29ers fit...
> 
> View attachment 965955
> View attachment 965956


Did ya make those yourself?? If so can ya give us a breakdown of the build? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Simplify! From the pics, it looks like some of you are way overthinking this, and adding an awful lot of unnecessary effort and complexity to hauling just a bike or two in a truck.
When driving my Tundra, the floor stand from the garage and one of the two straps that get used for my SOT kayak = $0. So does just laying the bike on its side for the quick drive to the local trail. 
Short bed would just mean dropping the tailgate, and always using the strap.
Mostly take the car, since it uses a lot less gas, but love driving my old truck!


----------



## monjorrow (Jul 30, 2015)

If it works for a several hundred pound motorcycle it should work for a 20 something pound bicycle, right?

Sent from nowhere


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

2x6 held by bed liner slots.


5.5 bed


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm cheap. I just stand the bike up next to the bed rail and use tie downs to strap it in using the various hooks and holes in the bed of my Silverado. I picked up a 6' section of foam pipe insulation at a Home Depot and cut it into 2 pieces that I place on the fork and frame where it contacts the side of the bed. Works great, the bike is transported upright with both wheels intact, and it only cost me two dollars for the foam as I like most truck owners have tie downs laying aroun..Like I said I'm cheap. 

I do like and may have to get some motorcycle handlebar straps on my next Amazon order though.


----------



## jsvwx (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. My hitch mount Thule doesn't hold the full suspension bikes right and I'm not a fan of the frame adapters. I have a 6' bed so when by myself I just lay it sideways but we have 4 of these bikes sometimes that need to be hauled around. It doesn't have a cap just a roll-n-lock. Thule sells a 4 bike carrier for around $700 which is hitch mounted. That's my first choice but expensive, hard to store and heavy. The other option of making or buying those individual fork mount blocks seem nice and not too expensive but taking the front wheel off is a PIA for multiple bikes. I'm looking at the tailgate pads too and seem like a good idea as long as the bikes stay put without damaging the bikes. Anyway I found this one that seems really nice. Any experience with it?

Race Face


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I've found the best way, and easiest to access, is to mount Fork Ups on the bed rails. Yes, you have to drill holes but they make plugs for when you sell the truck. In one pic you can see I put the mounts 3 on each side, you have to look close to see them. In the other pic you can see it with bikes mounted, plus my cool oldest two kids years ago.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

So being cheap caused me to inadvertently bend my derailleur hanger. Soooo, I hit up Amazon and continued to be cheap. 

But I'm more stable for transport. Here's the rundown.

6' 2x6 from Home Depot - $6
2 eye bolts from Home Depot- $2
1 ratcheting tie down - free (If you own a truck, you have em)
1 fork mount from Amazon -$12
*I also have a wheel mount for the front wheel I need to bolt in that ran $20 on Amazon (see pics).

Truck is an 11 Silverado extended cab. I have a roll up tonneau so I couldn't have the fork mounts screwed into the bed.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

My truck bed sides are pretty tall, so it's a lot easier to be able to stand on the ground and load the bikes from the side, and not having to get inside the truck bed. I got the Yakima BedRock, and use a couple of Thule trays that leave both wheels on and grab the downtube so I can carry bikes with fenders. The bikes are protected more than on a roof, by the cab of the truck, only with their handlebars and saddle high up in the wind. Doesn't affect fuel-mileage as much as a roof rack, and bikes aren't as dirty. No worries of getting rear-ended, and you can see the bikes standing there in your rearview mirror. 

I have a Yakima load warrior cargo basket between the two rails, which gives the entire structure rigidity, so it can all be removed in one piece and set aside in the garage up against a wall.

This keeps the bikes off the floor of the truck bed, so it allows all that space to still be useful.


----------



## ares0311 (May 6, 2010)

*securing your bike in the truck bed*

So carrying the bike in the bed is one component but I struggled with how to secure the bike so I can grab a beer and food after a ride. Or leave the bike in the truck bed during work for an after work ride. I had my last bike stolen so I am a bit neurotic about security.

Below is what I came up with and I can add a 15ft cable for secondary security. I bought the pole and lock at a big box store for $35. Then drilled a hole through the ratcheting pole and fit the master lock to keep it from being opened.

Much quicker than looping a cable lock through two bikes and I can secure or remove the pole without having to climb into the truck bed.:thumbsup:


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Couldn't someone just beat the pole ends to release the tension, then slide pole off bikes?


----------



## ares0311 (May 6, 2010)

True and with enough effort and time any security setup can be beat. With it extended and not pressed into the sidewalls, like your example, the pole is too long to have the geometry work for sliding it out from the bikes and clearing the bed rail. They could cut the pole in half, and then unscrew the thru-hubs, but I have to believe that would take a few minutes, it would look pretty suspicious and they would have to show up with a hacksaw. 

I guess at the end of the day this is secure from snatch and grabs or a quick bolt cutter job. Short of a truck cap or tying my german shephard to the bikes  I haven't thought of or seen anything else more secure.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no real theft proof way to lock your bike, if a their wants it, he'll get it. We look at our security system as a deterrent on our MultiTaskR rack, for one, he would have too figure out how it is locked and two, how to get the bike off. We feel that our steerer tube locking mechanism is more secure than just about any method of securing the bike.


----------



## ares0311 (May 6, 2010)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> There is no real theft proof way to lock your bike, if a their wants it, he'll get it. We look at our security system as a deterrent on our MultiTaskR rack, for one, he would have too figure out how it is locked and two, how to get the bike off. We feel that our steerer tube locking mechanism is more secure than just about any method of securing the bike.


Interesting solution; I like how easy it goes on, but what keeps your front wheel from rubbing on the tailgate? Just checked out your site and FB page, it doesn't look like the rack is in production yet (or at least not for mass sale). I saw another post showing roughly $400 price tag, unfortunately I need to buy a dropper post before a new rack, but I like the idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

ares0311, thanks for looking on the site and Facebook, Instagram is a better site for more updates.
Due to a death in the family, then me severely fracturing my wrist, we are a little behind in production, but hopefully starting next month.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> i agree with sharp shooter, if you're going to buy a truck, for fvcks sake buy a truck. why buy a "truck" with a bed 5'5"? to me a truck is some thing i can throw a sheet of plywood in and still close the gate. people over complicate shyte. just put the bike in there with a ratchet strap. $5 problem solved. so with a kiddie truck put the bike on a diag. i'm going to buy a explorer sport trac as my next truck


So a 5 1/2' bed isn't a truck, but 12 extra inches all of a sudden means you've bought a "real" truck? What do you have to say to all the Tacoma, Frontier, S10, Ranger, Colorado, Canyon, Ridgeline, and Dakota owners?


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

chrisingrassia said:


> So a 5 1/2' bed isn't a truck, but 12 extra inches all of a sudden means you've bought a "real" truck? What do you have to say to all the Tacoma, Frontier, S10, Ranger, Colorado, Canyon, Ridgeline, and Dakota owners?


I have an 8 foot bed. When I was a kid growing up pretty much all full size trucks had 8 foot beds. There were a few short bed trucks and mini trucks back then, but you sure wouldn't see a big camper or load of bricks in those (for good reason).

To me, it seems the majority of pickup trucks on the road are bought for their image not for hauling. For example, some kid who likes country music might buy a truck because his cowboy hat would never look right in a Prius. lol

I buy a truck for hauling and towing. I haul all kinds of stuff and a dinky 5 foot bed sounds ridiculous when for only $200 you can have the standard 8 foot bed.

I think we over analyze virtually every aspect of biking and transportation is no exception. I'm amazed at the lengths people go in building contraptions just to haul a bike down the street because they didn't buy a truck with a decent sized bed.

Just my honest opinion. Peace!


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know if it's over-analyzing so much as efficiency. I just bought a new '15 F150 5.5' bed, and I want to choose the best option to get anywhere. What I don't want to do is buy a pad. Then buy a bed rack. Then buy a tailgate hitch rack. Then put it inside the rear cab. then lay it down flat in the bed but finagle it with the tonneau. Then buy a different pad because the first one isn't doing what I need it to. 

I wanna do tons of research now and buy the perfect solution for any occasion. I like the bed pad option, and then if I stop to grab food at a restaurant, I take the front wheel off and throw it in the rear cab.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I have supercrew with the 6'6 bed and a snugtop shell. I use a 1up rack if I'm going local. If I'm going somewhere that I'm staying overnight (truck camping). They go on the roof on the topper in rhino racks. Easier to cook and get in and out of the back of the truck this way. There's no way I'm putting cam straps on my $8500 mountain bike... some of you people are cheap as f*ck.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Sharp Shooter said:


> I have an 8 foot bed. When I was a kid growing up pretty much all full size trucks had 8 foot beds. There were a few short bed trucks and mini trucks back then, but you sure wouldn't see a big camper or load of bricks in those (for good reason).
> 
> To me, it seems the majority of pickup trucks on the road are bought for their image not for hauling. For example, some kid who likes country music might buy a truck because his cowboy hat would never look right in a Prius. lol
> 
> ...


8 foot beds look like sh!t, it my honest opinion. Especially on 4 wheel drive trucks. To get any clearance you have to lift them a couple feet which looks even worse.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

sfgiantsfan said:


> 8 foot beds look like sh!t, it my honest opinion. Especially on 4 wheel drive trucks. To get any clearance you have to lift them a couple feet which looks even worse.


An 8' bed truck is absolutely enormous. 








This is entirely impractical unless you work construction 5 days a week or if you haul a 5th wheel.

I would have no need for a truck this size. Just trying to envision driving this through traffic, making turns, getting into parking spots at the grocery store, changing lanes, etc.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> There's no way I'm putting cam straps on my $8500 mountain bike... some of you people are cheap as f*ck.


Why not? Does an expensive bike NEED an expensive solution? I use straps because they work. They actually hold the bike more securely without risk of of frame dings better than a lot of commercial options. They are simple, and don't add to my continuously growing pile of junk in my garage.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

chrisingrassia said:


> An 8' bed truck is absolutely enormous.
> View attachment 1108599
> 
> 
> ...


Also horrible rear wheel traction.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

sfgiantsfan said:


> 8 foot beds look like sh!t, it my honest opinion. Especially on 4 wheel drive trucks. To get any clearance you have to lift them a couple feet which looks even worse.


I find it amusing when people think a truck has to be large to be a real truck. Most of the really big trucks I see rarely do anything more hardcore than gravel roads or the occasional blast through a puddle. Real off-roading requires clearance and maneuverability. The breakover angle sucks on the really big trucks as does agility and ride quality.

It all depends on your lifestyle and intended uses. Buy the truck that best fits your needs.

With a 100 mile commute for 4 years this "truck" best fit my needs. lol


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

sfgiantsfan said:


> 8 foot beds look like sh!t, it my honest opinion. Especially on 4 wheel drive trucks. To get any clearance you have to lift them a couple feet which looks even worse.


I think trucks with 6 foot and smaller beds look like poser trucks. lol

I drive mine daily and do not consider it a good off road vehicle. I have a YZ450 for that.

Where the big trucks become necessity is pulling heavy trailers. Honda civic pick ups won't tow ****. lol


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

JCWages said:


> I find it amusing when people think a truck has to be large to be a real truck. Most of the really big trucks I see rarely do anything more hardcore than gravel roads or the occasional blast through a puddle. Real off-roading requires clearance and maneuverability. The breakover angle sucks on the really big trucks as does agility and ride quality.
> 
> It all depends on your lifestyle and intended uses. Buy the truck that best fits your needs.
> 
> With a 100 mile commute for 4 years this "truck" best fit my needs. lol


With all due respect just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it doesn't happen. Regardless, yes longer 4X4 full size trucks aren't great off road vehicles but then again, nobody claimed them to be. You brought that up out of nowhere. And I hate to break it to you but that Prius is no truck. I wouldn't drive a Prius for free. Just sayin... lol hee haw


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Sharp Shooter said:


> With all due respect just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it doesn't happen. Regardless, yes longer 4X4 full size trucks aren't great off road vehicles but then again, nobody claimed them to be. You brought that up out of nowhere. And I hate to break it to you but that Prius is no truck. I wouldn't drive a Prius for free. Just sayin... lol hee haw


It's not hard to miss the super clean blinged out 20"+ wheels with no rock damage. I.e. they don't go off-road. I was simply bringing up another typical use for trucks and one in which size matters.

Big trucks are great for towing (diesel) and the only way to go IMO if you regularly haul heavy loads. But to call anything smaller a poser truck is pretty childish as is your comment regarding a Prius. It's all about needs and priorities. Saving 10s of thousands of dollars in fuel costs seems pretty smart to me as does buying a truck that is right-sized for your lifestyle. Knuckledraggers usually don't understand this but I give them a break on their lack of intellect or overinflated ego. The Prius pictures were meant as a joke because I have done more ranch work out of it than a lot people do with their full-size trucks.The Farm Supply started calling it the ranch edition. 

Regardless, this post is about the best method to carry a bike in a truck. Not how best to tow 10,000lbs or crawl the Rubicon. So let's try to get it back on track. lol

One important consideration is securing the bike so it is not likely to fly up and out of the truck during an abrupt maneuver, collision or bump in the road. I normally just sling bikes over the tailgate pad but on longer drives I chain them down through the bike frame for a little theft insurance and to keep them flying out of the bed.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

JCWages said:


> It's not hard to miss the super clean blinged out 20"+ wheels with no rock damage. I.e. they don't go off-road. I was simply bringing up another typical use for trucks and one in which size matters.
> 
> Big trucks are great for towing (diesel) and the only way to go IMO if you regularly haul heavy loads. But to call anything smaller a poser truck is pretty childish as is your comment regarding a Prius. It's all about needs and priorities. Saving 10s of thousands of dollars in fuel costs seems pretty smart to me as does buying a truck that is right-sized for your lifestyle. Knuckledraggers usually don't understand this but I give them a break on their lack of intellect or overinflated ego. The Prius pictures were meant as a joke because I have done more ranch work out of it than a lot people do with their full-size trucks.The Farm Supply started calling it the ranch edition.
> 
> ...


Lol!!

I would say referring to people as knuckledraggers isn't all that mature either now is it.

Speaking of priorities, I made it a priority years ago to get a good enough job where I wouldn't be forced to drive an underpowered, slow, boring vehicle that screams vagina.

I find that being practical only gets in the way of having fun and life is short.

Back on topic, I stand by my original statements.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Sharp Shooter said:


> Lol!!
> 
> I would say referring to people as knuckledraggers isn't all that mature either now is it.
> 
> ...


That's ok. I didn't expect you to get it. My assessment stands correct.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Sharp Shooter said:


> Lol!!
> 
> I would say referring to people as knuckledraggers isn't all that mature either now is it.
> 
> ...


What do they say about guys who define their manliness by the truck they drive? Compensating for something maybe? 
:lol:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Sharp Shooter said:


> I think trucks with 6 foot and smaller beds look like poser trucks. lol
> 
> I drive mine daily and do not consider it a good off road vehicle. I have a YZ450 for that.
> 
> Where the big trucks become necessity is pulling heavy trailers. Honda civic pick ups won't tow ****. lol


Bed size has nothing to do with towing capability. And funny you use the word poser, when you are the one who is obviously concerned with what other people think as though your truck defines you. What are you posing as?

Personally, I'd take a small truck that can fit through tight rock formations in the desert or make it over a narrow ledge on the edge of a cliff and gladly give up your perceived idea of macho like pulling that ugly a$$ trailer.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JCWages again.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

JCWages said:


> That's ok. I didn't expect you to get it. My assessment stands correct.


Whatever you say Tex. Lol



smilinsteve said:


> What do they say about guys who define their manliness by the truck they drive? Compensating for something maybe?
> :lol:


I prefer to call it compensating for a vehicle that can't tow. lol



smilinsteve said:


> Bed size has nothing to do with towing capability. And funny you use the word poser, when you are the one who is obviously concerned with what other people think as though your truck defines you. What are you posing as?
> 
> Personally, I'd take a small truck that can fit through tight rock formations in the desert or make it over a narrow ledge on the edge of a cliff and gladly give up your perceived idea of macho like pulling that ugly a$$ trailer.


Never said my truck defines me but whatev. If a small truck blows up your skirt I really don't care.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Sharp Shooter said:


> Speaking of priorities, I made it a priority years ago to get a good enough job where I wouldn't be forced to drive an underpowered, slow, boring vehicle that screams vagina.


You make me sad. I've wanted a lifted truck for like 20 years, since I was like 8 years old. I've also worked hard and made it a priority for me to save and get out of my Kia Optima. But never in all my years of truck shopping did I ask myself "how much truck should I buy to be sure I separate myself from those short-bed vagina owners?" You give truck owners a bad name, and epitomize one of the reasons I put off buying one for so long. My truck literally shipped today from Maryland dealership, on its way to California, and I'm already regretting joining this d!ck-swinging truck culture.

You should work to foster community and collaboration and friendship among truck owners, not to divide us because of our bed size.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

chrisingrassia said:


> You make me sad. I've wanted a lifted truck for like 20 years, since I was like 8 years old. I've also worked hard and made it a priority for me to save and get out of my Kia Optima. But never in all my years of truck shopping did I ask myself "how much truck should I buy to be sure I separate myself those short-bed vagina owners?" You give truck owners a bad name, and epitomize one of the reasons I put off buying one for so long. My truck literally shipped today from Maryland dealership, on its way to California, and I'm already regretting joining this d!ck-swinging truck culture.
> 
> You should work to foster community and collaboration and friendship among truck owners, not to divide us because of our bed size.


Congrats on your new truck. Don't sweat it. There are a lot of us truck owners out there that don't exhibit the stereotypical attitude.

Just be sure that however you decide to carry bikes in your truck, you secure them with a chain that is difficult for a thief to remove quickly. This helps prevent opportunistic theft at stoplights or that quick stop for coffee. I string a heavy duty chain (covered in old tire tubes) through the frames and lock it to either side of the bed.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

What is that, a 6ft bed? Pffft.

J/K

Nice truck and nice bikes!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

69tr6r said:


> What is that, a 6ft bed? Pffft.
> 
> J/K
> 
> Nice truck and nice bikes!


Hey! She said it was a good size. :madman:

Haha thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Sharp Shooter said:


> Never said my truck defines me but whatev.


Yeah, you pretty much did.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I used to own this truck. I liked it and it did what I needed, just cost a ton to keep moving. I never needed to carry sheet rock or plywood and I thought 8 foot beds looked like **** so the short bed rocked for me. Glad I sold it. You'll notice the six fork adapters running down the bed rails. This was the best way to carry a bike in a truck imo.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Silentfoe said:


> I used to own this truck. I liked it and it did what I needed, just cost a ton to keep moving. I never needed to carry sheet rock or plywood and I thought 8 foot beds looked like **** so the short bed rocked for me. Glad I sold it. You'll notice the six fork adapters running down the bed rails. This was the best way to carry a bike in a truck imo.
> View attachment 1108932
> View attachment 1108933


You liked it, it rocked for you, but you're glad you sold it. All righty then. lol


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Yep, I did sell it. And this'll really chap your ass, I bought this Subaru instead!


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Silentfoe said:


> Yep, I did sell it. And this'll really chap your ass, I bought this Subaru instead!
> View attachment 1108935


Lol!! Why didnt you just start with that in first place? Did you forget to research the mileage of the ford before buying it? Who does that? Again - hilarious!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Who says I started with it? I've owned a lot of cars. I don't need to justify it to you. It worked for me until it wasn't needed. I own three cars. Each of them is for a different purpose and between the three, can do everything the truck was needed for.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Silentfoe said:


> Who says I started with it? I've owned a lot of cars. I don't need to justify it to you. It worked for me until it wasn't needed. I own three cars. Each of them is for a different purpose and between the three, can do everything the truck was needed for.


What I was saying was,,, why didn't you start with the subie in the first place and avoid the hassle of getting a truck that you apparently liked but didn't actually want?

No need to reply. It doesn't matter...


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

waiting for the diesel 1/2t silverado to come out next year. the sweetness of torque and good mpg. oh and it's american and not orange with ritard rims. silentfart, before you rip me on the spelling of retard it's a movie reference.:thumbsup: i suggest you put all roadie bikes on the roof then floor it. sorry i have a bad attitude, but i just tried on lycra for the 1st time and my ballz are chaffed. i bet not as bad as yours.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Did you really just go after me personally on a forum discussion about a truck? You're a class act.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

whom are you asking?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Road bikes, mountain bikes, lycra, baggies, 5' beds, 8' beds....who cares what anyone's likes or dislikes are? That's what makes this country great( not great again) is that we all can have different views and get on with it. 
Personally I think the 5.5' bed in the full size trucks look better, but having a longer bed would be more useable, that being said, I'm trying to decide between the Silverado crew cab with either the 5.5' box or the 6.5' box. The only problem for me with the shorter box is that my Ventana tandem won't work with my MultiTaskR rack( or anything else for that matter) with the short box, but for just about everything else, it would.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I currently have a Tacoma with (gasp!!) 5' bed but previously owned a Prius (well, as well as another truck) and it was actually a great bike hauler. They're amazingly spacious inside and on a real road trip the gas savings adds up. I had a roof rack but usually put two bikes inside and 50+ mpg without the drag of the bikes on top, can't be beat. My truck is available with 6' bed but I intentionally got the 5-footer as a better in town and off-road size. It works for me.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Picked up my new bike Friday along with a Thule Insta-Gater and it worked great on the 3 ½ hour drive home. Kept the bike in place rock solid.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

roscoe03 said:


> I just got a new truck f150 supercrew with a 5.5ft bed. My bike does not fit in there without either taking the front wheel off. I am trying to figure out the best way to carry my bike. I was thinking using a fork mount, but my only concern with that is when putting the front tire back on, my disc brake always rub and I have to adjust the calipers. It seems like I have to do this every time I remove the front tire and put it back on. Am I doing something wrong? Is there a trick to putting the front tire back on without rubbing?
> 
> My other option would be putting the bike over the tailgate with some padding. When I have to travel to ride, I can travel in excess of 30 miles each way. Is traveling with the bike over the tailgate safe to distances like that? I don't want to damage (dents or scratches) to my bike or tailgate.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts?


I always take my front tire off. I actually have a locking roll-top bed cover and lay my bike down.

I just cut a small block of wood to put between the grip and front brake lever so it won't move and use a big rubberband to hold it in place when the front tire is off. I have never had to adjust my brakes.

As far as over the tailgate, with a decent pad and secured with a bungee cord or rope to keep the bike from tipping over or bouncing, it is fine. But good pads are not cheap.


----------



## augie05 (Dec 12, 2016)

zgxtreme said:


> Picked up my new bike Friday along with a Thule Insta-Gater and it worked great on the 3 ½ hour drive home. Kept the bike in place rock solid.


I just recently purchased a new F-150 w/ a 5.5' bed and I am picking up a new Trek Superfly 29er HT later this week.

What size bed do you have? Do you have the bike sitting straight or diagonal across in the bed?

If possible, please post a picture.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in a 250 with the 6 ½ so it fit straight. Im sure the front wheel could be placed within the rack with the frame diagonal from it.


----------



## augie05 (Dec 12, 2016)

Great. Thanks for the really quick response. I didn't realize that the rack works with both wheels. Appreciate the picture.... very helpful.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

Truck Bike Rack, Pickup Truck Bike Racks by Pipeline Racks


----------



## augie05 (Dec 12, 2016)

Will the pipeline rack work with the rear wheel mounted in the rack, rather than front wheel, so that the front wheel can be turned in? 

Looking to fit in a 5.5 toot bed. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

augie05 said:


> Will the pipeline rack work with the rear wheel mounted in the rack, rather than front wheel, so that the front wheel can be turned in?
> 
> Looking to fit in a 5.5 toot bed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


They do offer a 3 rack option with 2 forward and 1 rear facing. My suggestion would be to contact them and see if they can configure a rack with only rear facing. It couldn't hurt, ya never know unless you inquire.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I purchased a pipeline rack about 4/5 years ago. They have since made many improvements. My rack was made for a specific wheel size and width. The newer racks are very adjustable. If and when I need to replace mine I'll be getting another Pipeline. Just drop the wheel in and go. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

I like the RecRac for the summer when the topper is off. Gunna get a hitch mount for winter use for my fatty.

Pickup Truck Bike Rack - Bicycle Racks for Trucks


----------

